# Auto Tone and White Balance



## reidthaler (Nov 26, 2014)

Below on the left is an image imported with Auto Tone in the preset, and the second is the Virtual Copy that I reset the settings and then hit auto tone again.

In the first image the white balance looks fine, but after I reset auto tone in the virtual copy, and then hit auto tone, the white balance doesn’t go back to how it was imported into Lightroom.  When I go into the developed module and apply the import preset I use, (which also includes medium contrast, some sharpening, and some vibrance), it still doesn’t revert back to how it was when I imported the image into lightroom.

I’m a bit confused since I don’t have a custom white balance set in the import preset.

So why does the white balance in first image fine, and in the second image I can’t get that white the same with my import preset or from any of the drop-down white balance settings.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 3, 2014)

Just thought I'd bump this to see if there is a response.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Any chance of a screenshot of the Basic panel in each case? The other thing to check is the Profile popup in the Camera Calibration popup.


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 5, 2014)

All that's changed is the WB, but I don't have WB dialed into my import preset.

Thanks, 

Reid


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2014)

So if you press Reset now, you get the picture on the right?  If so, I think you've changed your default settings.  Go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings and press the Restore Adobe Defaults button and then press Reset again.


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 5, 2014)

But I know that I have never changed the default settings that way.


I can verify that by removing the image from the catalog, syncing with the folder then I get the good white balance. Then if I make a virtual copy hit reset, and hit auto tone, it doesn't go back to the original white balance.


Yes, it's pretty confusing to me too


Reid


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, hold down Shift when you press Reset - what does that do?


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 6, 2014)

I get the green image on the right


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, it's not the defaults causing the nice color, although if you're getting the green image on the right, check whether your WB is set to As Shot (as it's Flash in your screenshot above).

If you look in the History panel, what's the first state listed?


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 9, 2014)

I checked and both say As Shot.  The history of the nice looking one only lists my import preset.  I'm glad I'm not the only one stumped on this since I teach Lightroom!

Speaking of which, is there a way to see the settings of a develop preset


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep, just open it in a text editor.  Right-click > show in Explorer/Finder to find it.


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 9, 2014)

Any other thoughts about the white balance?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2014)

Can you post the text contents of the preset?  Perhaps that will offer a clue.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 10, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> So if you press Reset now, you get the picture on the right?  If so, I think you've changed your default settings.  Go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings and press the Restore Adobe Defaults button and then press Reset again.



Victoria, when you "Restore Adobe Defaults" for your default develop settings that will only be applied for future imports. I do not believe it will have any effect on the files which have already been imported. Hitting the reset button only takes you back to the original import.

My thought would be to select one of the files and do a reset, then in the develop module check the right panels and see what settings have been applied e.g if the WB is not showing "As shot" then it was changed in the default develop settings.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2014)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Victoria, when you "Restore Adobe Defaults" for your default develop settings that will only be applied for future imports. I do not believe it will have any effect on the files which have already been imported. Hitting the reset button only takes you back to the original import.


Correct on the first half.  But the Reset button takes you to whatever the current default settings are, not the import state.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I will have to take your word for this Victoria, the only way for me to test is to actually "Restore Adobe Defaults" and when I do this I will have to redo them all!

OK! I did a test and I now have to redo my default develop settings, just could not live with the uncertainty.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 12, 2014)

As Victoria said the Reset button does apply the current default settings. This would be the acid test. As a long shot have you double checked all the other adjustment features to check if any rogue settings have been applied.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2014)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I guess I will have to take your word for this Victoria, the only way for me to test is to actually "Restore Adobe Defaults" and when I do this I will have to redo them all!



If you wanted to test it, just back up all the default xmp files - they're in the Camera Raw folder, which is parallel to Lightroom's presets folders in Application Support/App Data.


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 12, 2014)

s = {
	id = "3318550C-E645-41A4-9998-473891044728",
	internalName = "Import",
	title = "Import",
	type = "Develop",
	value = {
		settings = {
			AutoBrightness = false,
			AutoContrast = false,
			AutoExposure = false,
			AutoShadows = false,
			AutoTone = true,
			ColorNoiseReduction = 7,
			ColorNoiseReductionDetail = 50,
			ColorNoiseReductionSmoothness = 50,
			EnableDetail = true,
			LuminanceNoiseReductionContrast = 0,
			LuminanceNoiseReductionDetail = 50,
			LuminanceSmoothing = 0,
			ParametricDarks = 0,
			ParametricHighlightSplit = 75,
			ParametricHighlights = 0,
			ParametricLights = 0,
			ParametricMidtoneSplit = 50,
			ParametricShadowSplit = 25,
			ParametricShadows = 0,
			SharpenDetail = 25,
			SharpenEdgeMasking = 67,
			SharpenRadius = 1,
			Sharpness = 80,
			ToneCurveName2012 = "Linear",
			ToneCurvePV2012 = {
				0,
				0,
				255,
				255,
			},
			ToneCurvePV2012Blue = {
				0,
				0,
				255,
				255,
			},
			ToneCurvePV2012Green = {
				0,
				0,
				255,
				255,
			},
			ToneCurvePV2012Red = {
				0,
				0,
				255,
				255,
			},
		},
		uuid = "A2EB8B1D-C28E-4843-BFB6-940C81126A0C",
	},
	version = 0,
}


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2014)

Could the photo have been edited previously, and the metadata saved to the file?  

What's the import state say in the History panel?


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....

you may be onto something, as the shots were from Hawaii and they would've gone through my laptop first. Would changing the white balance, and I do have my catalog set up to save to XMP sidecar files, then impact the what state my images would go back to if I hit reset?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2014)

Reset would put them back to the default settings on your current machine.  Selecting the first history state would put them back to the import state in this catalog, which might have included xmp settings created previously.


----------



## reidthaler (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll try hiding the XMP sidecar file, and reimporting and see what I get


----------

